# A glimmer of hope for staycations ...



## Penny13 (May 15, 2020)

Caravan sites & holiday parks open: How will parks protect guests?
					

STAYCATIONS may be the only type of holiday Britons experience this summer if the Foreign and Commonwealth's travel advisory doesn't change. With the UK moving forward into its lockdown exit plan, how are UK caravan sites and holiday parks gearing up for guests?




					www.express.co.uk


----------



## mjvw (May 15, 2020)

I think Camper/motorhome prices may go up as people clamer for a solution to "staycation", we may also see rise in the payed for stopovers/campsite prices as business try to recoup losses during lockdown, Campsite etc may at first only open up to self contained units, a motorhome/camper with sanitary provisions fits the bill. 
One thing is for sure the cost of living and leisure is going to go up. And i can see us entering an austerity scenero later certainly not complaining if it need to be done so be it!


----------



## Penny13 (May 15, 2020)

We have been looking and waiting for how campsites can open safely no clue anywhere yet. We are certainly thinking caravan and motorhome owners can use their own facilities accessing water and toilet dumps, with strict cleaning regime around those points. 
When toilets and showers open a one in one out option will be used whilst asking people to clean after themselves with a strict cleaning routine on our side again. 
Rubbish to start with will go home with you ( that may make campers think about their waste ) .
We have a very laxed policy on the number of people in one unit, that will change as social distancing with a very large family or not most often being the case won’t be to easy. This may mean less camping pitches so there is more room. 
Not sure what will happen to the playgrounds as children find it hard to distance !!!
Payment online would be preferred as well. 
Anyway it will be very pristine as we have had loads of time to mend and clean and garden.


----------



## Penny13 (May 15, 2020)

mjvw said:


> I think Camper/motorhome prices may go up as people clamer for a solution to "staycation", we may also see rise in the payed for stopovers/campsite prices as business try to recoup losses during lockdown, Campsite etc may at first only open up to self contained units, a motorhome/camper with sanitary provisions fits the bill.
> One thing is for sure the cost of living and leisure is going to go up. And i can see us entering an austerity scenero later certainly not complaining if it need to be done so be it!


Here the price will stay the same, next year it will go up. Our boss puts it up every three years or so. He also has not charged our sesonals whilst this has been going on. He is maybe financially in a good position as campsite isn’t his main earnings. We have also kept our job and home as we live in our MH. Feeling very lucky.


----------



## Asterix (May 15, 2020)

I don't have a job until they open so the sooner the better for me. I really can't see touring parks opening up anytime soon but static sites shouldn't be so much of an issue. Fortunately most of the sites we service around Dorset are for statics,they've slowly been either downsizing or getting rid of the touring areas in place of statics, obviously more money to be made there but choices for campers are slowly getting squeezed.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 15, 2020)

Surely any camping in any form will be classed as mass gathering .And will be one of the last things released from lock down .Or should I say should be.
And how could they open toilet and showers.
They would need to be cleaned after ever use.


----------



## mistericeman (May 15, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Surely any camping in any form will be classed as mass gathering .And will be one of the last things released from lock down .Or should I say should be.
> And how could they open toilet and showers.
> They would need to be cleaned after ever use.



After the scenes at the Reservoirs near to me yesterday.... 

I reckon we will be back in a tight lock down in no time at all.... 
Sadly a, lot of human beings really don't have ANY common sense or social discipline.


----------



## mjvw (May 15, 2020)

Asterix said:


> I don't have a job until they open so the sooner the better for me. I really can't see touring parks opening up anytime soon but static sites shouldn't be so much of an issue. Fortunately most of the sites we service around Dorset are for statics,they've slowly been either downsizing or getting rid of the touring areas in place of statics, obviously more money to be made there but choices for campers are slowly getting squeezed.


Asterix hope things do improve for you, interesting point regarding static's does this appear to be the norm then?


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 15, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> After the scenes at the Reservoirs near to me yesterday....
> 
> I reckon we will be back in a tight lock down in no time at all....
> Sadly a, lot of human beings really don't have ANY common sense or social discipline.


So true some time when we got out for our walks I think me and  Sylvia are the only ones social distancing. It's terrible. 
They didn't build all these nightingales  for nothing. 
Round 2 ..
Keep safe keep home.


----------



## barryd (May 15, 2020)

If stage 3 does come off (and its a massive IF IMO) and there are is limited availability (talk of reducing the number of pitches) they will certainly be hard to come by if everyone is holidaying in the UK and it happens in July.

I think it will be CL sites or wilding for me if we are lucky enough to get to do either.  Choice of destination I think would need to be carefully considered to avoid the crowds.  I'm just not sure it will happen though.


----------



## korky (May 15, 2020)

We are looking at mass unemployment down the road,the worst Depression in 300 yrs is forecast..To think that motorhome prices will increase is fanciful.This crisis has only just begun.I wish it were not so,but I am a realist.


----------



## mjvw (May 15, 2020)

korky said:


> We are looking at mass unemployment down the road,the worst Depression in 300 yrs is forecast..To think that motorhome prices will increase is fanciful.This crisis has only just begun.I wish it were not so,but I am a realist.


Not bothered if camper van prices go up or down TBF, mass unemployment is really sad, but there will still be people who may be in a position purchase could be retired or employed creating a supply and demand void.... Hence possible rise in prices (second hand market?) the very fortunate people who can afford to holiday may look at it as a viable alternative better than some hotel, B&B or a tent having to share camp facilities, I can  happily stay on a site, social distancing, staying self-contained at the same time and apply common sense to actions like black/grey waste hygiene food shop and diesel purchases. I really hope it's not the worst depression in 300 year, but you may be right. However i will *not* be doing this until the government say i can.


----------



## Aly (May 15, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Surely any camping in any form will be classed as mass gathering .And will be one of the last things released from lock down .Or should I say should be.
> And how could they open toilet and showers.
> They would need to be cleaned after ever use.


Camping isn’t a mass gathering. I can quite easily not go within 2m of another human being on a campsite. Close the toilet blocks and only allow self contained units. Disinfectant/ alcohol gel at the water and waste points. 
perspex screens at reception and only one person at a time allowed in.
I really can’t see what the problem is.


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 15, 2020)

Aly said:


> Camping isn’t a mass gathering. I can quite easily not go within 2m of another human being on a campsite. Close the toilet blocks and only allow self contained units. Disinfectant/ alcohol gel at the water and waste points.
> perspex screens at reception and only one person at a time allowed in.
> I really can’t see what the problem is.


Just my opinion. But 10 /20 vans on site is a mass gathering social distancing or not there could be as many as 2/4 people in each caravan or motorhome .kidds dogs .
We will not useing any campsite for a long time .keep home keep safe.


----------



## Penny13 (May 15, 2020)

We are just guessing at the moment to be prepared for reopening. Wether it’s July or months ahead safety for all needs organisation. Cleaning toilets and showers isn’t going to be fun but people have had to in other places. Personally I would use my own facilities anyway  
A greater amount of people must be STAYING AERT as we are slowly unlocking.
Hopefully the government won’t open campsites without guidance !!!


----------



## Asterix (May 15, 2020)

mjvw said:


> Asterix hope things do improve for you, interesting point regarding static's does this appear to be the norm then?



It certainly is around Dorset,nearly all our customers have either downsized or completely got rid of touring areas,can't speak for the rest of the country but I'm sure there's a lot more money to be made off statics and a lot less hassle than campers checking in and out constantly.


----------



## Aly (May 15, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Just my opinion. But 10 /20 vans on site is a mass gathering social distancing or not there could be as many as 2/4 people in each caravan or motorhome .kidds dogs .
> We will not useing any campsite for a long time .keep home keep safe.


Yes I didn’t think about kids, lets make it adults only and max of 2 people to a pitch.


----------



## Penny13 (May 15, 2020)

Numbers per pitch will be crucial and maybe a gap in between pitches to start with ? We have very large non families on one pitch plus visitors, this will also need to stop for a while ? Less money though for boss !!! We only charge £20 per night per pitch good value for a large family


----------



## barryd (May 15, 2020)

Aly said:


> Camping isn’t a mass gathering. I can quite easily not go within 2m of another human being on a campsite. Close the toilet blocks and only allow self contained units. Disinfectant/ alcohol gel at the water and waste points.
> perspex screens at reception and only one person at a time allowed in.
> I really can’t see what the problem is.



I would agree. Camping in a self contained MH has to be about the safest outdoor leisure activity you can do in a pandemic. Being in a tent on a packed haven site with thousands of kids, not so much 

Whether they will consider that and only allow sites to open without shared facilities, clubs and bars etc remains to be seen


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 15, 2020)

Ah the Staycation... We used to call it 'going on holiday' before the Costa Del Sol was even heard of. What happy days to have a day trip to Margate beach, scoff an ice cream or hot-dog, a pint of ale and then for afters exchange punches with fellow oafs as the crowds scattered. Sometimes you'd get a free bed for the night courtesy of the Kent Constabulary! That fella being carted off could be a distant rellie of Jamie Oliver... yes, Happy days indeed, bring em back...


----------



## Scotia (May 15, 2020)

Aly said:


> Yes I didn’t think about kids, lets make it adults only and max of 2 people to a pitch.




*Asking for the kids*

I have four kids and a dog what do I do?  put down a large bowl of water and dried food then padlock the kennel?


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 15, 2020)

Scotia said:


> *Asking for the kids*
> 
> I have four kids and a dog what do I do?  put down a large bowl of water and dried food then padlock the kennel?


Quick, buy a TV before you have No 5, then get back to us for more advice...mind you, putting them all in a kennel with ample supplies seems reasonable...


----------



## Scotia (May 15, 2020)

bedonwheels said:


> Quick, buy a TV before you have No 5, then get back to us for more advice...mind you, putting them all in a kennel with ample supplies seems reasonable...



The TV reception is crap here.


----------



## QFour (May 15, 2020)

We cancelled the ones we had earlier n the year with the Caravan & Motorhome Club and SWMBO has re-booked some for later in the year just in case. We have used CL sites before but have had a few bad experiences with ones that asked for a deposit. Last one we went to was a grass field with a small patch of the black stuff you get when they scrape the tarmac off. That was the hard standing. Think they just put it over the grass. 40 pound deposit was recovered after I told her what I thought of her campsite. They also advertised a shower for clients use. This was a large Porta Loo with a shower head fastened to the roof and an electric shower fastened to the wall. It was also the campsite toilet.

On the MF site they are booking ferries with the intention of going to Spain this summer. Wonder what the Spanish are going to think of that. Self isolation ( Whats that ) no travel insurance. They must be out of their tiny minds.


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 15, 2020)

Scotia said:


> The TV reception is crap here.



Ah, I'd sue them...


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (May 15, 2020)

Well we are off this weekend camping
Yayyyy
 Costa free a la gardenia


----------



## barge1914 (May 15, 2020)

barryd said:


> If stage 3 does come off (and its a massive IF IMO) and there are is limited availability (talk of reducing the number of pitches) they will certainly be hard to come by if everyone is holidaying in the UK and it happens in July.
> 
> I think it will be CL sites or wilding for me if we are lucky enough to get to do either.  Choice of destination I think would need to be carefully considered to avoid the crowds.  I'm just not sure it will happen though.


Problem with wilding will be water and emptying if local public toilets continue to be closed, unless CLs make their facilities available for a price...which I very much doubt.


----------



## molly 2 (May 15, 2020)

After the recent tv interviews  with east coast  councillors  saying  keep out  full stop .even day visitors .I can't see sites opening . for some time . toilet closed .parking restrictions ,


----------



## Asterix (May 15, 2020)

Looks like they're aiming for early July...









						England’s campsites prepare to open in July
					

Campsite owners reveal social distancing measures ahead of July openings as bookings rise sharply following Johnson’s announcement of lockdown easing




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 15, 2020)

So, there are huge differences of opinion regarding return to school June 1st...kids can't keep apart then back home with vulnerable granny. There looks like an imminent stampede to beaches/beauty spots this very weekend, with the prospect of hundreds crowding local shops. For weeks now I've seen people patiently queuing  2m apart outside a supermarket before bundling into each other when they eventually get in t !!! Some very carefully wearing gloves but gleefully handling products/trolleys/keypads then rubbing there nose on the way out !!! Oh, then they load the contaminated shopping into the boot, open the door of car then remove the gloves after using the steering wheel to help them get in !! I'd feel much less at risk of covid at a well organized CL or campsite (probably smaller independent) than any of the above !!!  Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (May 15, 2020)

....in other words "It's not what you do....it's how you do it" LOL !!


----------



## Deleted member 64209 (May 15, 2020)

At Last! THE CLEAREST explanation of Government Policy over Lockdown, if you really need clarity please follow this link


----------



## TeamRienza (May 16, 2020)

Good one, liked Stanley Unwin. Kinda dates me though. He did a great job linking the tracks on the small faces “ogdens nut gone” LP.

Davy


----------



## Fisherman (May 16, 2020)

Mr and Mrs Tupcox said:


> Surely any camping in any form will be classed as mass gathering .And will be one of the last things released from lock down .Or should I say should be.
> And how could they open toilet and showers.
> They would need to be cleaned after ever use.



They won’t open the toilets and showers you will have to use your own facilities.
None of the communal facilities will be available, other than chemical waste and water, and social distancing measures will be put in place.
Thats what I was told during a telephone  conversation when on to the C&MC.
I reckon you will see campsites opening end of June early July, unless the figures rise, in which case we will be back to square one.
Eventually we will have to try and get back to some kind of normality. Waiting for a vaccine could take 10-15 years. Staying at home sitting it out will then simply not be an option. I hope we see a vaccine next year, but from what I have been reading and watching ,it’s not looking likely.


----------



## RV2MAX (May 16, 2020)

Oxford are talking about vaccine in Sept if all goes to plan


----------



## Okta (May 16, 2020)

One of my pet hates is the way the word “*staycation*” is now used. The term originated in N America, where very few people go abroad for their vacation and it meant staying at home and taking day trips out instead going away. Our wonderful journalists have hijacked the word and now use it in a pejorative way to describe UK holidays as a second rate, second choice, holiday that you might be forced to take. I for one enjoy my UK holidays and thoroughly resent their depiction as a last resort* choice. I enjoy foreign travel but when I travel the UK I do not believe it is any less of a holiday/vacation and it doesn’t need a misused word to describe it.

* clever pun but entirely unintentional


----------



## 2cv (May 16, 2020)

It certainly makes sense that when sites reopen they won’t be opening toilets/showers. Maybe some who never use their van facilities will realise that it’s actually nicer than dragging yourself across to site facilities.
Perhaps we need a system similar to New Zealand where a motorhome can be classified as “self contained”, also enabling stays in places where it’s otherwise prohibited.


----------



## Fisherman (May 16, 2020)

RV2MAX said:


> Oxford are talking about vaccine in Sept if all goes to plan



I hate to be a killjoy but I reckon that all of the talk off a vaccine next year is very optimistic. The oxford vaccine apparently has a 7% chance of being successful, but there are others trying using different methods.
The time may come when the damage to our economy and our mental health will become more important than C19. We must up the testing massively and if it comes to this, we have to find ways of living with C19. Locking ourselves up for years can not happen, it’s simply not viable.


----------



## Biggarmac (May 16, 2020)

HIV was feared to become more widespread in the 80s.  In this country you rarely hear about it now.  There is no vacine, but there is treatment.  It is no longer the killer it was. Treatments for Covid 19 are being sought.


----------



## harrow (May 16, 2020)

Asterix said:


> It certainly is around Dorset,nearly all our customers have either downsized or completely got rid of touring areas,can't speak for the rest of the country but I'm sure there's a lot more money to be made off statics and a lot less hassle than campers checking in and out constantly.



The *campsites* turn into *static holiday caravans* and then when you have screwed as much money as you can then you do it all over again and replace them with *park homes*, I speak from bitter experience.


----------



## antiqueman (May 16, 2020)

Whats a caravan site?


----------



## barryd (May 16, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Problem with wilding will be water and emptying if local public toilets continue to be closed, unless CLs make their facilities available for a price...which I very much doubt.



Yeah wilding is going to be knackered for a while really.  Maybe the odd night or two between sites and CL's somewhere remote. Ive never been that comfortable wilding anywhere other than remote spots in the UK though in the past and more so now since all this where it seems motorhomes are really not welcome anywhere.

CL's and sites are going to be in high demand I reckon should we be allowed to go to them.  I think ill be phoning my favourite one sooner rather than later and getting first dibs.


----------



## Aly (May 16, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I hate to be a killjoy but I reckon that all of the talk off a vaccine next year is very optimistic. The oxford vaccine apparently has a 7% chance of being successful, but there are others trying using different methods.
> The time may come when the damage to our economy and our mental health will become more important than C19. We must up the testing massively and if it comes to this, we have to find ways of living with C19. Locking ourselves up for years can not happen, it’s simply not viable.


All the drug trials are due to finish in June so hopefully they will find a combination of drugs that can reduce the severity of symptoms and shorten the disease length.


----------



## Fisherman (May 16, 2020)

[


Aly said:


> All the drug trials are due to finish in June so hopefully they will find a combination of drugs that can reduce the severity of symptoms and shorten the disease length.



Ally I hope so to, and I hope we get a vaccine next year. But the odds of doing so as quickly are small. We have still not got a sars vaccine from ten years ago. I appreciate that finding a vaccine is paramount, and that scientists worldwide are working on this. But I feel that there is to much false hope on this, it would be better if no such predictions were made. As for drugs to reduce severity that is much less difficult, and I reckon that will come before a vaccine. But what we need now is mass testing with everyone being tested once a month, that requires around 2 million tests a day dropping as positive results are found.


----------



## mistericeman (May 16, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> [
> 
> 
> Ally I hope so to, and I hope we get a vaccine next year. But the odds of doing so as quickly are small. We have still not got a sars vaccine from ten years ago. I appreciate that finding a vaccine is paramount, and that scientists worldwide are working on this. But I feel that there is to much false hope on this, it would be better if no such predictions were made. As for drugs to reduce severity that is much less difficult, and I reckon that will come before a vaccine. But what we need now is mass testing with everyone being tested once a month, that requires around 2 million tests a day dropping as positive results are found.



I'm just amazed that none of the self appointed Covid social media experts haven't rattled off  
a vaccine within the first few days.... 

Wierd.


----------



## Fisherman (May 16, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I'm just amazed that none of the self appointed Covid social media experts haven't rattled off
> a vaccine within the first few days....
> 
> Wierd.



At the start of this crisis we were all led to believe that a vaccine was going to take 12-18 months, I admit I swallowed that line hook line and sinker. But after doing a bit of research and watching tv, things seemed to have changed. I hope we do get a vaccine next year, that would be fantastic, but making such misleading predictions is the last thing we all need. What we need as I have said is massive testing and tracing, without this we are not in control, the virus is. We cannot go on like this for much longer, our economy and our health will suffer. We have to learn how to live with this and get better at controlling it until we get a vaccine, whenever that is.


----------



## Fisherman (May 16, 2020)

antiqueman said:


> Whats a caravan site?



Somewhere you go to get away from those wild camping types Sam.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 16, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> [
> 
> 
> Ally I hope so to, and I hope we get a vaccine next year. But the odds of doing so as quickly are small. We have still not got a sars vaccine from ten years ago. I appreciate that finding a vaccine is paramount, and that scientists worldwide are working on this. But I feel that there is to much false hope on this, it would be better if no such predictions were made. As for drugs to reduce severity that is much less difficult, and I reckon that will come before a vaccine. *But what we need now is mass testing* with everyone being tested once a month, that requires around 2 million tests a day dropping as positive results are found.



... and a few covid sniffer dogs!


----------



## Okta (May 16, 2020)

It is difficult to foresee where the first breakthroughs might be but yet I do feel that we will find a way of living with it, or eradicating it. It will probably be a combination of all the initiatives mentioned in earlier posts. Looking on the brighter side the R figure in London has already fallen significantly and the virus does not appear to be rapidly mutating, which is what makes some viruses so difficult to stop.


----------



## maingate (May 16, 2020)

It appears that Professional Footballers have been given Covid tests so that they can start the Football Season again.

Hopefully, if there are any test kits left, the needy might get them as well.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 16, 2020)

mistericeman said:


> I'm just amazed that none of the self appointed Covid social media experts haven't rattled off
> a vaccine within the first few days....
> 
> Wierd.



Their arses fell out when it came to self injecting with bleach for some reason.


----------



## QFour (May 16, 2020)

harrow said:


> The *campsites* turn into *static holiday caravans* and then when you have screwed as much money as you can then you do it all over again and replace them with *park homes*, I speak from bitter experience.



We used to enjoy Wells Next the Sea but the campsite got so expensive and then they filled it with Chalets. Now they have built a new campsite which costs even more per night. I suppose that will go the same way.


----------



## sdh1412 (May 16, 2020)

maingate said:


> It appears that Professional Footballers have been given Covid tests so that they can start the Football Season again.
> 
> Hopefully, if there are any test kits left, the needy might get them as well.



I think you will find that the Premier League paid a Hong Kong company £4 million to supply them with the test kits. Testing footballers will have no impact on 'the needy.'


----------



## Okta (May 16, 2020)

sdh1412 said:


> I think you will find that the Premier League paid a Hong Kong company £4 million to supply them with the test kits. Testing footballers will have no impact on 'the needy.'


Unless they live in Hong Kong and if they did have some to spare just maybe our Government could have bought them for the care homes.


----------



## QFour (May 16, 2020)

But do they work. Uk Gov bought some early on in the pandemic that give incorrect readings. Amazing really how much money follows 22 people kicking a ball around a grass field for 90 minutes. Surely they can live without it for a bit longer and whats the point of playing behind closed doors at neutral grounds. It will be funny 22 people + staff all standing 2m apart or don't the rules apply to them like they do everyone else.


----------



## chrismilo (May 17, 2020)

I see more fulltimers in vans as rents go up people loose there accommodation and or jobs and cannot cope financially


----------



## chrismilo (May 17, 2020)

barge1914 said:


> Problem with wilding will be water and emptying if local public toilets continue to be closed, unless CLs make their facilities available for a price...which I very much doubt.


Petrol stations cemeteries ect will be open for water if wildcamping dig a hole for toilet or use bio balls instead of chemicals in toilet works better and cheaper


----------



## peter palance (May 17, 2020)

antiqueman said:


> Whats a caravan site?


i sea the c, oh no u dont, only on film. ok. take big sniffs, it is not see air, just floating in and out, ok im a walled russ. ok pj.


----------



## peter palance (May 17, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> ... and a few covid sniffer dogs!


come back trev all is for gotten. dipp your bread in. and keep going, ok.pj.


----------



## Deleted member 83554 (May 17, 2020)

Hello all! not been online for some time .... but back now . We bought our lovely van late September last year and managed one night in Whitby before circumstances meant we couldn’t get away for a few months. So we thought roll on spring and we’ll finally be able to get away, and spent the winter months planning all the places we’d like to visit! Anyway, as you can imagine we are so frustrated not to have been able to use her at all but we are hoping to get away as soon as restrictions are lifted (). I’ve just been reading the posts above and am now wondering whether we should join one of the camping Clubs to get access to their small sites? Just looking to see which one you would recommend? Thank you!


----------



## MadRssss (May 17, 2020)

Aly said:


> Camping isn’t a mass gathering. I can quite easily not go within 2m of another human being on a campsite. Close the toilet blocks and only allow self contained units. Disinfectant/ alcohol gel at the water and waste points.
> perspex screens at reception and only one person at a time allowed in.
> I really can’t see what the problem is.


This Even before the virus, I never got anywhere near 2 m to anyone. If I ever passed the time of day with anyone, I wouldn’t get that close to a stranger. If all Aly said was implemented, how would it be a problem. Driving ina self contained unit, using facilities on board, not going close to anyone and using common sense, doesn’t seem particularly high risk, compared to someone getting on a train and going to work. Just my opinion


----------



## vindiboy (May 17, 2020)

https://ibb.co/album/KKZh6N  This is the place to self isolate, getting there is the problem though.


----------



## Asterix (May 17, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> https://ibb.co/album/KKZh6N  This is the place to self isolate, getting there is the problem though.



I'd steer clear from what I've seen of vanners that are stuck over there,getting spat on,rocks thrown and attacked by locals doesn't sound like much fun.


----------



## antiquesam (May 17, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Somewhere you go to get away from those wild camping types Sam.


Wrong person antiqueman not sam


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Wrong person antiqueman not sam



You need to get Phil to alter your moniker. 

 It definitely reads antique sam, unless I need to go to Specsavers?


----------



## Fisherman (May 17, 2020)

antiquesam said:


> Wrong person antiqueman not sam







__





						Opticians | Glasses & Contact Lenses
					

Find your local Specsavers store to book an appointment online. Why not buy / browse glasses & contact lenses online or try our FREE hearing check?




					www.specsavers.co.uk


----------



## 2cv (May 17, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> You need to get Phil to alter your moniker.
> 
> It definitely reads antique sam, unless I need to go to Specsavers?



Look closely at post #41 and you’ll see where the confusion arose.


----------



## Fisherman (May 17, 2020)

Sorry Sam, thanks Bill.

Antiqesam, and antiquman on the one forum.
This could be a steeleye Span, and a Steeleye Dan situation all over again.


----------



## Biggarmac (May 17, 2020)

DrivingMsDaisy said:


> . I’ve just been reading the posts above and am now wondering whether we should join one of the camping Clubs to get access to their small sites? Just looking to see which one you would recommend? Thank you!


As you are thinking of joining one (or both) of the two big clubs,the Camping and Caravanning club  (CCC) or the Caravan and Motorhome Club. (CMC).here are some things to ponder. The CCC has CSs and the CMC has CLs.  Both 5 van sites.  They both also have weekend rallies or meets of their local groups.  The CCC also has Temporary Holiday Sites (THSs) which are popup sites in places like farmers fields.  The weekend meets and THSs have a water supply and elsan disposal as a minimum standard.  The CCC membership starts at £41 pa for online membership £47 for paper membership.  If you know someone who is a member get them to propose you as they will get a free gift.  The CMC membership costs £54 pa no free gift


----------



## antiquesam (May 17, 2020)

It definitely reads antique sam, unless I need to go to Specsavers? 
[/QUOTE]
The original post "what is a campsite" was by Antiqueman and Fisherman read it as Antiquesam. I know what a campsite is because I use them. It's all in one letter.


----------



## antiqueman (May 18, 2020)

aMazed with an M MMM MMM


----------



## Fisherman (May 18, 2020)

antiqueman said:


> aMazed with an M MMM MMM



All we need now is antiquanne


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> All we need now is antiquanne


Antiquejam
Antiqueham
Antiqqemam
Antiquelamb (sheep?)
Antiqueram
Antiquetam (scots)


----------



## mistericeman (May 18, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Antiquetam (scots)



You'll fall foul of anti racist Post rules with that one... 

;-)


----------



## Fisherman (May 18, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> Antiquejam
> Antiqueham
> Antiqqemam
> Antiquelamb (sheep?)
> ...



Antiquepsalm (Religious)


----------



## jagmanx (May 18, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> Antiquepsalm (Religious)


Antiquesean
Antiquetrump


----------



## peter palance (May 18, 2020)

vindiboy said:


> https://ibb.co/album/KKZh6N  This is the place to self isolate, getting there is the problem though.


yes but not for us, very nice thanks,ok pj,


----------



## antiquesam (May 19, 2020)

I've suddenly become optimistic and booked a couple of stays in C&M Club sites in anticipation of freedom. If they are still closed then it's not a problem but if they do open I think there will be a mad rush to book. The cottage we booked in Pickering for September could still be a problem though.


----------



## Deleted member 83554 (May 24, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> As you are thinking of joining one (or both) of the two big clubs,the Camping and Caravanning club  (CCC) or the Caravan and Motorhome Club. (CMC).here are some things to ponder. The CCC has CSs and the CMC has CLs.  Both 5 van sites.  They both also have weekend rallies or meets of their local groups.  The CCC also has Temporary Holiday Sites (THSs) which are popup sites in places like farmers fields.  The weekend meets and THSs have a water supply and elsan disposal as a minimum standard.  The CCC membership starts at £41 pa for online membership £47 for paper membership.  If you know someone who is a member get them to propose you as they will get a free gift.  The CMC membership costs £54 pa no free gift


Thanks for the info...... think we’ll hold off until we know for sure when sites are likely to be open again, and then maybe try both for a year to see which (if at all) suit us best. We’re itching to be off ASAP!


----------

